# Tonna Mansion, Neath - March 2012



## kellisurbex (Apr 6, 2012)

This is a Large house in the Tonna area of Neath. Referred to as 'Tonna Mansion' by locals.

As written in clay_9's report it's been abandoned for 20+ years and apparently the owner lost a child in a fire and just left the place and never returned. Other than that I have no other info, sorry guys 

Unfortunately we were only able to go into the cellar, with no roof the elements have taken their toll and what was left of the floors was unsafe to say the least so decided not to risk it. I imagine it would have been a really lovely place in it's day, such a shame to see buildings like this go to waste..

























































Thanks for looking


----------



## clay_9 (Apr 6, 2012)

It's deteriorated significantly in the last year or so since I was last there, sad.


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 6, 2012)

clay_9 said:


> It's deteriorated significantly in the last year or so since I was last there, sad.



Ye I had a look back at you pics and can see the difference, it is sad  thanks for sharing though still a nice place to mooch about


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow. What a place. Lovely report and great photos, thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 7, 2012)

Great photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stussy (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, nice report!


----------



## bodrick (Apr 12, 2012)

Brill post, thanks.


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 13, 2012)

You could spend a lifetime exploring ruins in Wales. It's finding half the buggers that's the problem.


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 13, 2012)

i like it, awesome. nice work. loving the fuses in the grass.


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice Work Kellis.


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 16, 2012)

Spiral Architect said:


> You could spend a lifetime exploring ruins in Wales. It's finding half the buggers that's the problem.



haha true!


----------

